# Pheasant Bill Signed Today



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Michigan HB 4126





__





Michigan Legislature - House Bill 4126 (2021)


The Michigan Legislature Website is a free service of the Legislative Internet Technology Team in cooperation with the Michigan Legislative Council, the Michigan House of Representatives, and the Michigan Senate.



www.legislature.mi.gov


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

seems pricy to me at $25


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I bet birds will cost at least $25 each.. I dont recall what a club I belonged to way back in the late 60 paid for birds.

I noticed that chicken chicks are at least $3.00 and up to $5. just last month. They were 69 cents just a few yrs ago.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

22 Chuck said:


> I bet birds will cost at least $25 each.. I dont recall what a club I belonged to way back in the late 60 paid for birds.
> 
> I noticed that chicken chicks are at least $3.00 and up to $5. just last month. They were 69 cents just a few yrs ago.


No they paid around $14 per bird 2 yrs ago and they bought roosters only.

When you are only buying birds and have them turned loose in same place every week on your land it isnt as expensive. You are buying at bulk prices.

2 reasons are it is your land your arent leasing private property for the day. Also they do not take the time to strategically place them across hundreds of acres the way a shooting club does for a client. Those clubs also have maintenance costs of their fields so you get nice walking conditions and cover you can easily shoot over, see the dogs etc...


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

I checked MUCC video's from last night and the part about the pheasant license caught my eye. So I checked the
DNR website and the way I read it anybody that hunts small game in the lower has to buy the pheasant license even
if they only hunt rabbits, squirrel, ruffed grouse not sure about waterfowl.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Only if you plan to hunt phesants is what I read for anyone 18 and older









404







www.michigan.gov


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

sparky18181 said:


> Only if you plan to hunt phesants is what I read for anyone 18 and older
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my thinking so I contacted the DNR still waiting for a reply may be more information July 1 the
exception is for private land only if you hunt public small game in the Lower Peninsula you have to buy.

DNR - Small Game (michigan.gov)

I see where says pheasant hunts but the exception are where I'm getting confused.
Hope I don't get a ticket hunting ruffed grouse in the Northern Lower


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

aphess223 said:


> That was my thinking so I contacted the DNR still waiting for a reply may be more information July 1 the
> exception is for private land only if you hunt public small game in the Lower Peninsula you have to buy.
> 
> DNR - Small Game (michigan.gov)
> ...


I received a reply from the DNR today- Pheasant Hunters Only have to purchase the $25 dollar license.
Thanks sparky18181 for reply


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

You have to pay the $25 if hunting Pheasants on the state land *EVEN IF THE SGA *does not have the releases! Paying for the other guys again.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Chessieman said:


> You have to pay the $25 if hunting Pheasants on the state land *EVEN IF THE SGA *does not have the releases! Paying for the other guys again.


Funding a program you mean. lol


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Boy you sure like to correct in your mind. I am surprised you were not showed the door in the most recent posts that got a lot of the old timers banned. If you want to hunt Pheasants on state land in the lower that does not have birds released you ARE REQUIRED to buy that stamp. Is that not paying for the other guy or gal?


----------

